# My Slug Chucker



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found this Remington 870 Special Purpose Magnum a while back.
This example came with a Remington rifled cantilever scope mount barrel, Boyds furniture and a scope that was demoted to my 10/22. I can find no evidence that it was ever fired.
I had a 3x9 Leupold on the shelf so I gave it a home.
I will pick up some sabot rounds and warm up my shoulder later this week.
Not sure what the MSRP on the gun was, but the Boyds furniture is $200.
I paid a whopping $300 for it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought a couple of boxes of Winchester copper sabot slugs and was pretty pleased with the accuracy. 
This is three shots off sand bags @50 yards. At $3.70 per shot I will probably save the other seven rounds for a deer.
BTW, I mounted the 3x9 Leupold and eye balled the bore sight without adjusting. Sometimes a guy gets lucky.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice.

WIth my neck issues, I can't shoot a shotgun anymore, unfortunately. That's why I got the second CX4.


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

That's a good deal. I have a similar setup myself but the stock is stock. It's my favorite
deer gun. Mine is old, not sure how old as I got it on a trade the guy used to even out
the deal. I originally planned on selling it as I had 2 other 870's but that idea wad dismissed
when I tried it out with some Federal Barnes sabot rounds. Scoped with an ancient
Tasco 4 power it's a deadly woods gun. 
Dano
Here she is. Rough but she's a keeper. Pics of her, a target and the reasoning behind
the 33 yard distance. It's held true if I due my part.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Bookemdano said:


> That's a good deal. I have a similar setup myself but the stock is stock. It's my favorite
> deer gun. Mine is old, not sure how old as I got it on a trade the guy used to even out
> the deal. I originally planned on selling it as I had 2 other 870's but that idea wad dismissed
> when I tried it out with some Federal Barnes sabot rounds. Scoped with an ancient
> ...


My friend and I had nearly the same setup including the 4x Tasco scopes. Most of our hunting was in shotgun only country and the trusty 870 did not disappoint. I knocked a big eight point down in his tracks with mine from 125 yards and je never moved.
I see the point of 33 yards.


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> My friend and I had nearly the same setup including the 4x Tasco scopes. Most of our hunting was in shotgun only country and the trusty 870 did not disappoint. I knocked a big eight point down in his tracks with mine from 125 yards and je never moved.
> I see the point of 33 yards.


Those 3/4 ounce slugs hit like a ton of bricks don't they? 
Furthest I've ever shot it was at a coyote. According to my range finder, she was 78 yards away laying
in a wallow. I'd been glassing all morning for a doe and nothing. Was about to leave when I caught
sight of her purely by accident. She must have flicked an ear or something at just the right time.
There was about 3 inches of her above ground showing. I settled the crosshair at what I judged to be
2 inches into the dirt before her side behind the shoulder and shot. Slug plowed thru the dirt right
where I aimed and that was one less fawn killer and all her offspring to plague our deer herd. She
never took a step. That was a few years ago when the coyote population was so bad I wouldn't
let my wife take the dog out to do his business before bed. Whole packs would run deer right
thru our yard back then. Several of us around here started hunting them with a vengeance after
one farmer had 2 of his prize Herford's lose calves to them. Now, you hear them in the distance
and see one now and then but not whole packs of them.
Dano


----------

